
Microsoft needs to add an 'off' option to telemetry for Windows 10 - walterbell
https://www.change.org/p/jerry-berg-microsoft-needs-to-add-an-off-option-to-telemetry-for-windows-10
======
jkoll
There is one.

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/itpro/windows/configure/...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/itpro/windows/configure/configure-windows-telemetry-in-your-
organization#security-level)

Microsoft conveniently lets individuals access it for $7 a month - no volume
licensing required anymore!

~~~
shakna
> The Security level gathers only the telemetry info that is required to keep
> Windows devices, Windows Server, and guests protected with the latest
> security updates. This level is only available on Windows Server 2016,
> Windows 10 Enterprise, Windows 10 Education, Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise,
> and Windows IoT Core editions.

That still sounds like hard-for-consumers to get hold of OS versions...

And as it still includes:

> Connected User Experience and Telemetry component settings

That's not really 'off'.

